# SPLASHTOP 2: In Home Streaming [Diskussion]



## cherry_coke (17. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
da mein Spiele-Rechner in meinem Arbeitszimmer (3. Etage) steht und ich gerne meine PC-Games auch mal im Schlaf- und Wohnzimmer spielen möchte, beschäftige ich mich seit einiger Zeit mit LAN-Streaming bzw. In Home Streaming und habe schon verschiedenste Methoden getestet.

Hängen geblieben bin ich letztendlich bei der Software "SPLASHTOP 2", da ich damit bisher die besten Ergebnisse erzielen konnte. Außerdem ist ST2 für Nvidia-Karten optimiert und es gibt ua. auch Clients für Android und iOS.

---

Da ich die Elektrik in meinem Haus letztes Jahr neu gemacht habe, habe ich gleichzeitig auch Datenkabel verlegt. Über entsprechende Netzwerkdosen in jedem Raum (Kabel führen alle in ein Patchpanel und von dort aus in den Router), sind meine Geräte alle in einem GB-Netzwerk - volle Geschwindigkeit, keine Schwankungen.

Leider habe ich beim Game-Streaming (Spiele-PC (Win7) <---> Laptop (Win7)) trotzdem noch einen kleinen Input-Lag, der mir den Spaß verdirbt. Das Bild wird nicht 1:1 übertragen. Ich habe schon niedrigere Auflösungen probiert - ohne Erfolg. Habe den Controller mit dem Host gekoppelt, um damit auf dem Client zu spielen - kein Erfolg. Controller am Client - ebenfalls noch Input Lag.

Ich kann mir das nicht erklären, denn das komische ist: Streame ich zB. ein Spiel über WLAN, dann wird das Bild 1:1 übertragen und ich habe keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich nur ein 64Mbit WLAN und die Grafik ist dann nicht so prall. Trotzdem, wenn es in so einem schlechten WLAN-Netz funktioniert, dann muss es doch über GB-LAN locker funktionieren.


Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp. Über Erfahrungsberichte mit Splashtop, Alternativen oä. Dinge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Bye


----------

